# ZOTAC GeForce GT 520 1 GB



## W1zzard (Apr 16, 2011)

Last week NVIDIA quietly released their GeForce GT 520 which offers DirectX 11 support and comes with a low-profile that can fit into compact media PC systems. Will this $60 card be good enough for gaming, or is the gamer's money better spent on more powerful cards?

*Show full review*


----------



## zsolt_93 (Apr 18, 2011)

I think that this card is disastrous. The difference between integrated and this might be huge but  5FPS and 12FPS are the same when talking about games. So it's better but this can't be seen from the performance. It's suited for htpc use, but there are the IGP-s that nowadays can drive a HD screen and play a movie. Performance wise how does it compare to GT220 and G210 in non directx 11 titles? Is it any better than a 3 year old low end card with a wider bus(my 9500GT, which was a bit slower than the 220 due to less memory and 16SP-s)and more ROPs and less SPs?


----------



## Jonap_1st (Apr 18, 2011)

$60 but nearly twice slower than $70 5570 ?


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Way overpriced...


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 18, 2011)

How did it get 8.0 from Wizzard?


----------



## beautyless (Apr 18, 2011)

From this review. 

GT520 is slower and pricey than GT220. Better only by low TDP.
I thinks very low performance market for discrete graphic should be stop.
Let's it handle by APU like Fusion or Sandy bridge.


----------



## Rowsol (Apr 18, 2011)

8.0 = 0.  I understand the scoring system now.


----------



## ERazer (Apr 18, 2011)

oh my, wat a fail


----------



## xenocide (Apr 19, 2011)

Jeez, what a piece of crap.  I'd like to see how it stacks up against the SB IGP's...


----------



## Noy (Apr 20, 2011)

Why does the 6450 have a different price in this review compared to it's own review? :S


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 20, 2011)

Noy said:


> Why does the 6450 have a different price in this review compared to it's own review? :S



amd updated us with new pricing before the 6450 review was posted


----------



## Changnoi (Jun 6, 2011)

It's hard to exaggerate how much this card blows. It's totally, utterly useless for gaming. There are much cheaper HTPC cards that will do that job fine...unless of course you own something like an i3-530 which would probably crush this even with its sucky "Intel HD" GPU....


----------

